# Using A TiVo Mini With A Slingbox 500



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

https://support.tivo.com/articles/T...ying-Viewing-is-Not-Permitted-Troubleshooting

Slingbox.com - Using an HDMI video source with the Slingbox 500

Slingbox.com - Why is your HDMI input disabled in Watch on Slingbox.com?

I am currently using a Sling PRO-HD for out of home viewing. I am considering replacing it with a Slingbox 500. I would like to connect my Roku 3, through my HDMI to component converter, to the component side.

I would like to connect my TiVo Mini to the Slingbox 500 with an HDMI cable. Even after reading the above articles, I am a bit confused. Will I be able to get content from the TiVo Mini, through the Sling 500, out of home?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

No idea. Just use component from the Mini. Then you can also get every streaming app that Tivo can run through the Mini (Netflix, Hulu, Amazon, etc.).

Why would you Sling from a Roku instead of just using another Roku where ever you are or whatever app the Roku would have run on what ever device you have with you? Sling is a very complex solution to a very simple problem.


----------



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

mdavej said:


> No idea. Just use component from the Mini. Then you can also get every streaming app that Tivo can run through the Mini (Netflix, Hulu, Amazon, etc.).
> 
> Why would you Sling from a Roku instead of just using another Roku where ever you are or whatever app the Roku would have run on what ever device you have with you? Sling is a very complex solution to a very simple problem.


There are a few situations that I would like to do this. Most of them are when I am driving in the car, out for a hike, or horseback riding. I want to listen to the audio portion of the local news broadcast as I drive into work. When I am out for a hike or a horseback ride, I either stream local news or something from the Roku. The Audio Only option on the Slingbox allows me to use much less data and battery power when I am out for a hike or horseback ride. If Direct TV Now has an Audio Only option, I wouldn't even bother with this.


----------



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

I was at my local Micro Center this past weekend and bought an open box Slingbox 500. It took a bit of playing around with it until I was able to get it to update the firmware. I have it connected to my TiVo Mini. Does anybody know if there is a way to select a channel by channel number when using the Android app for this? Right now, it will accept numbers, but when I try to enter a decimal point there doesn't seem to be a way to do it.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Decimal point is Skip Fwd just like on the Tivo remote.


----------



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

I am referring to when I use my Android smartphone. I simply get a very generic looking remote icon on the phone. When I try to select the decimal point, it doesn't display it.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

The remote on your phone has no skip fwd?


----------



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

No. When I touch the remote control icon, it gives me choices of: D-PAD, KEYPAD , and ALL.

When I select D-PAD I have a circle with OK inside of it and buttons Up, Down, Right, and Left. There are also + Channel and - Channel LIVE TV and EXIT. Obviously I can scroll up or down, but it is slow.

When I select KEYPAD I get a rectangle. The white box on top states Enter Channel. Under that is 0-9, . decimal point, X, and a WATCH button. This is where it will accept the numbers entered, but when I try to select the . decimal point, it does not respond.

The ALL button does offer a PROGRAM GUIDE and LAST CHANNEL, but no direct entry. When I watch with my laptop computer, it displays a remote control that looks like my regular TiVo remote control.

Update: I have this working correctly now. I originally had selected Roamio, but I found that there is a specific Tivo Mini selection. It allows me to enter the decimal point. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

I noticed today that when I listen in the AO (Audio Only) Mode that the Slingbox 500, connected to the TiVo Mini seems to use a lot more data than the Slingbox PRO-HD either using the ATSC mode or connected to the Roku 3. I guess if I am using the AO Mode and want to take it easy on my data plan , I will select AO Mode!


----------



## nuraman00 (Dec 28, 2012)

Why do you connect the Slingbox 500 to the Tivo Mini, and not to the main Tivo itself?

Is the Audio Only mode the main advantage you have with a Slingbox 500, that the Tivo Mini doesn't have?


----------



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

nuraman00 said:


> Why do you connect the Slingbox 500 to the Tivo Mini, and not to the main Tivo itself?
> 
> Is the Audio Only mode the main advantage you have with a Slingbox 500, that the Tivo Mini doesn't have?


Well, in my case, the Tivo Roamio OTA is in a room that is often used by my wife. The Tivo Mini is in another room and rarely used by anybody but me. When I first bought the Tivo Mini, I didn't have the Slingbox 500 yet. I only had my Slingbox PRO-HD, which doesn't have HDMI. The Tivo Mini has HDMI and capability for composite and component connections.

When I bought the Slingbox 500, I wan't sure if I could use direct HDMI to HDMI between the Slingbox 500 and Tivo Mini. I feared that HDCP could be an issue. As it turns out, it is not an issue and works just great.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Precisely. If there is someone watching at home when you're away slinging, they have to watch exactly the same thing you're watching. Much better to use a Tivo that nobody else is watching locally at the same time. If you live alone, then it doesn't matter.


----------



## nuraman00 (Dec 28, 2012)

Jim1348 said:


> Well, in my case, the Tivo Roamio OTA is in a room that is often used by my wife. The Tivo Mini is in another room and rarely used by anybody but me. When I first bought the Tivo Mini, I didn't have the Slingbox 500 yet. I only had my Slingbox PRO-HD, which doesn't have HDMI. The Tivo Mini has HDMI and capability for composite and component connections.
> 
> When I bought the Slingbox 500, I wan't sure if I could use direct HDMI to HDMI between the Slingbox 500 and Tivo Mini. I feared that HDCP could be an issue. As it turns out, it is not an issue and works just great.


Thanks. Good to know the HDMI connections worked.


----------



## nuraman00 (Dec 28, 2012)

Jim1348 said:


> I noticed today that when I listen in the AO (Audio Only) Mode that the Slingbox 500, connected to the TiVo Mini seems to use a lot more data than the Slingbox PRO-HD either using the ATSC mode or connected to the Roku 3. I guess if I am using the AO Mode and want to take it easy on my data plan , I will select AO Mode!


So Slingbox has a special Audio Out only mode?


----------



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

nuraman00 said:


> So Slingbox has a special Audio Out only mode?


The Android app does.


----------

